# Paramount PDG 5



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

This http://tinyurl.com/mvt26b site makes the following claim about the '92 PDG series 5:

"Today I've come to own a piece of American history: a '92 Schwinn-Paramount Precision Cycle (white with purple slime). The leading custom racing bike of its time, it represents the advancement of the art and science of bicycle design and craftsmanship, and the beginning of globalization as a product of the partnership between bankrupt American bicycle-dominator Schwinn, and Japanese technology-powerhouse Panasonic. Only 580 Paramounts were ever made."

Only 580 of this bike? Could this be true?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

KenS said:


> This http://tinyurl.com/mvt26b site makes the following claim about the '92 PDG series 5:
> 
> "Today I've come to own a piece of American history: a '92 Schwinn-Paramount Precision Cycle (white with purple slime). The leading custom racing bike of its time, it represents the advancement of the art and science of bicycle design and craftsmanship, and the beginning of globalization as a product of the partnership between bankrupt American bicycle-dominator Schwinn, and Japanese technology-powerhouse Panasonic. Only 580 Paramounts were ever made."
> 
> Only 580 of this bike? Could this be true?


Could it be true? Maybe, but if it were it wasn't because of a limited run. I worked in a bike shop during the Schwinn Japan Paramount days. We had a series 5 in stock and it sat there forever. At that time anyone who was interested in Paramounts didn't want a Japan one. It was a sort of snob thing. 

Therefore, if there were only a few made it was because no one at the time wanted one. That being said, they were nice frames and I just saw a perfect 92 sell on e-bay for just over 200. However, I never did like the unicrown fork. As for the purple slime, they were as ugly as ugly could be. I would strip, repaint it and add a nice lugged fork. Also, I think the tubing might have been some oversized Tange brand. Maybe number 1. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

there were also series 2, 3, 7, 9. 9 was a kestrel carbon frame, all other frames were identical. i'd believe 580 1992 series 5s, but not 580 series bikes, and certainly not '580 paramounts'. not positive about the roadies, but i believe they were TIGed tange prestige.

i have a 92 series 90 mtb and it is fantastic. lugged/silver-brazed OS prestige, despite what the following link says.

http://waterfordbikes.com/now/home.php?newstype=pdgseries


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

The Paramount series bikes are a great deal! I wish I could find one.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

There is a 1992 PDG series 7 (58cm I think) for sale over at ebay for a buy it now $475. The seller says it has around 200 miles on it and it looks like it. It has a full Ultegra 600 original components on it. It is a real clean bike and it is full purple. Not the terrible slime paint.

If it were my size it would have been gone.


----------



## casperbabys (Mar 18, 2011)

So I guess you can say I'm a beginner and have been trying to figure out what my bike is worth & if I should trade it in or try to sell it to upgrade. I have a 56cm PDG Series 5, which from researching is a 1991? I was told it was a 94, but I dont believe it to be. I bought the bike to train & ride in my first Tri in September 2010. I absolutely love the heck out of it I dont care what anyone says, but since I am getting to be more of a serious rider now I thought I should upgrade. I bought it from my local shop for $400 in perfect condition, not a scratch or chip on it. But...since I have been searching around I have been getting conflicting info. Some say its a piece of crap & some say do not sell hang on to it?? So I am confused and would appreciate if I could get real feedback as to what I should do & what it's worth. I figured I was ripped off since it was made in 1991, but some say its worth more than $400 & will continue to rise in value?? Please help!!


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

casperbabys said:


> trying to figure out what my bike is worth & if I should trade it in or try to sell it to upgrade. I have a 56cm PDG Series 5, which from researching is a 1991? I was told it was a 94, but I dont believe it to be. I bought the bike to train & ride in my first Tri in September 2010. I absolutely love the heck out of it I dont care what anyone says, but since I am getting to be more of a serious rider now I thought I should upgrade. I bought it from my local shop for $400 in perfect condition, not a scratch or chip on it.


Your bike is probably worth $200-300 on the used bike market. Maybe a bit less, maybe a bit more. You bought it from a bike shop, so you had to pay for their overhead costs. You have an early 1990s, 20 years old, tig welded steel frame/fork made in Taiwan/China, maybe Japan. Not sure where Schwinn contracted to have these frames made. It will never go up in value, only down. The components are 20 years old too. People buying recreational bikes today want new bikes with the new shifters on the brake levers. Not downtube shifters like your bike has. If you like it, keep riding it. The value of your bike should not concern you if you like riding it. You could maybe upgrade it. It would be cost prohibitive to put newer components on it. Cheaper to buy a new bike. And the rear wheel may not be current spacing. You can get around this though. So financially it would be stupid to upgrade. Selling it won't get you enough to make a difference. Might as well keep it as a spare bike when you get a new bike.


----------



## Adultishswimmer (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got a 1992 Series 5 PDG Schwinn with the purple and white speckled paint job. It's in great shape, both components and paint. 

It's a little small for me, (I need to measure it) I just wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions about how and where to sell it? 

Anybody interested in the bike?
I can provide pictures etc. e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

